# New at breeding modenas



## tauriq837 (Jun 1, 2010)

hey guys im new at this breeding thing, so i just wanted to know when is breeding season for modenas, if they even work with seasons and how can i get them to breed faster. At the moment i have 4 pairs and i would really like them to start breeding. Thanx


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

breeding season is about the same as most birds. Many will put the modenas together in december and january. It depends where you live Colder areas you can wait until say March. As modenas are show type birds young birds born in may would still be able to go through the moult good enough to compet in the winter shows. Now Modenas breed rather well. They need room and the young should be pulled at weaning age put in a young bird area. As modenas can scalp the young trying to get them to leave the nest hole.


----------



## tauriq837 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanx for the info, so they should start breeding soon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tauriq837 said:


> thanx for the info, so they should start breeding soon.


if you provide everything they need, they will breed when they get settled. pigeons need time to get used to a new place, sometimes.


----------

